# Grass livery



## Jsye (2 October 2015)

Can anyone recommend grass livery/retirement livery in the north west?

So far i've seen Copper Beeches in Alderley Edge & Cheshire Retirement livery near Crewe/Betley .. I need somewhere that will check my horse daily & give him his medication.
I think the first is full and the second is a little far out however i'm not excluding it as it looks lovely.

Both of the above are about £40 per week so looking for that sort of price range.

Thanks!


----------



## faerie666 (3 October 2015)

There's Arley Moss near Northwich. It's a really nice place, my horse is there


----------



## fishy (10 November 2015)

Don't know if you found somewhere but my horse was at Cheshire retirement livery. Jane and David were lovely and the girls who worked there loved the horses.  I particularly liked that I could go whenever I wanted to see my horse, didn't need to ring up and let them know.  I know she was very happy there.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 November 2015)

Are you still looking?


----------

